# nfs mounts but not automatically on boot? [SOLVED]

## tld

Jeez...what is it with the nfs-utils update?

After upgrading the other day I spent a good part of my day getting the nfs mouting on my MythTV frontend to work at all.  As per this issue:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844778-highlight-nfs.html

...I had to add vers=3 to my options.

Now I'm finding that while it mounts with no problem, it simply WON'T mount automatically at boot.  Here's my fstab line:

```
192.168.1.51:/video/remote_media   /mnt/remote_media   nfs   rw,async,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,vers=3   0 0
```

After it boots, that just plain isn't mounted, yet if I enter "mount /mnt/remote_media" it mounts just fine.

Any ideas??  Why the hell was this marked stable?...it seems to be pretty much of a nightmare.

TomLast edited by tld on Sat Apr 16, 2011 12:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Try adding auto? Anything in messages/dmesg about it?

----------

## tld

I had already tried that.  It turns out that I needed to have nfsmount set to start on boot.

That would seem pretty obvious except for the fact that It's worked fine for the six years I've been using it so far.  Whats up with that?  Is this somehow related to the fact the it now doesn't use portmap anymore?

The whole thing confuses me, but yea...got it working anyway.

Somehow it seems like there's stuff going on here that warranted at least an elog or something.

Tom

----------

